# Aruba availability Sept - November ?



## Avery (Mar 16, 2006)

Has anyone been watching II Getaways for Aruba? There seems to be plenty of II availability for May/June, does Fall availability usually come up later (or did I miss it)?


----------



## PR1NCESSD1ANE (Mar 16, 2006)

Avery said:
			
		

> Has anyone been watching II Getaways for Aruba? There seems to be plenty of II availability for May/June, does Fall availability usually come up later (or did I miss it)?



I was able to get a 2-BR at Marriott's Ocean Club back in January for September 16-23.


----------



## Dean (Mar 16, 2006)

Fall generally has a lot more availability than mid summer.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 17, 2006)

The OP was asking about Getaways, not exchanges.  Though I haven't focused on Aruba specifically since that's not an island of interest to us, I do remember last year that sometime in late spring or early summer II posted Getaways for the fall to SXM and some other Caribbean islands.  I expect they will likely do so again, though of course you never know from year to year.  There are some now for the fall, but I suspect the resorts are not what you are looking for?


----------



## Avery (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you for the clarification Tashamen. You are correct; there is a lot of availability right now at La Cabana Villas (and Caribbean Palm Village, which there always is), but the reviews aren't that good. This is for friends of mine who spent their honeymoon at Divi Village on a getaway, they'd like to go back there or somewhere at least as nice. I know I can probably get them something better, but I don't think they're up for sweating the airfare/juggling dates for too much longer... AND, btw, and off-topic, my ACs always had Aruba in the fall, I just realized that this year it does NOT


----------

